# Things I've saw at deer camp



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2013)

A guy get ran over with a camouflage Blazer
Multiple fist fights
Rasslin matches
Drunken Stupors
A totaled truck
A truck door ripped off the hinges
A dog named Blue
Nails and spikes in camp road
A tomato growing in the outhouse
Husband and Wife fights
Gunfire in the middle of the night
All night search and rescue missions
Bar room brawls
Unknown women
Two deer killed
More drunken stupors
Pants on fire
A lost deer rifle
Arguments over stands
All weekend card games
A stuck Geo Metro
The DNR
A 30lb chunk of melted aluminum cans
Trail cam pics of Bigfoot


Man, I love deer camp.


----------



## mtr3333 (Dec 19, 2013)

Seen!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2013)

I see you like to use chicken gizzards for bait on your trot lines.


----------



## dotties cutter (Dec 19, 2013)

Almost everything but bigfoot. Post that trail cam pic.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2013)

dotties cutter said:


> Almost everything but bigfoot. Post that trail cam pic.



It's on here! Somewhere!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2013)

And a 9mm pulled on a guy for poking a snake in his face!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 19, 2013)

Thought you were hunting this morning with the Uncle's 30-06?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2013)

doenightmare said:


> Thought you were hunting this morning with the Uncle's 30-06?



I'm at camp now knocking back a few cold ones and recollecting on good times gone by. Headed back to the woods around 4:00.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 19, 2013)

And we need a poll to ask if Georgia Hunters can manage the deer herd?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 19, 2013)

Jeff Phillips said:


> And we need a poll to ask if Georgia Hunters can manage the deer herd?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> A guy get ran over with a camouflage Blazer
> Multiple fist fights
> Rasslin matches
> Drunken Stupors
> ...



You're forgetting some fun stuff like midnight palmetto bug hunts with .22 pistols loaded with ratshot.


----------



## headhunter 07 (Dec 19, 2013)

Bullet hole in ceiling of camp house!
Couches, love seats, beds being burnt (ran outa fire wood) 
Waking up in a boat with 50 empty beer cans somewhere in the swamp (we were wearing orange)
Every now and then a deer hanging up (extremely rare)


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 19, 2013)

Kid letting off a round of 30-06 while old guys are napping in an old house


----------



## 660griz (Dec 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Man, I love deer camp.



Yall have any openings?


----------



## headhunter 07 (Dec 19, 2013)

660griz said:


> Yall have any openings?



Seriously I want in as well!!


----------



## MAPSTRE (Dec 19, 2013)

Was all this just last weekend?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2013)

I bring the unknown women. 

I was passed out during a brawl.

Got blamed for a womans G string found in anothers camper. 

Guys drinking moonshine started seeing alien ships. 

Unkown girl drank a bottle of wine and ran around camp naked.. 

Unknown girl sobered up and never talked to me again. 

She was allot more fun when she drank.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2013)

And a meth-head appearing from the woods and holding a gun on us at 2am in the rain in his underwear covered with mud. Don't know how I forgot about that one! He claimed we had him "pinned" down for three hours.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 19, 2013)

Migmack said:


> I bring the unknown women.
> 
> I was passed out during a brawl.
> 
> ...



Pics or it never happened.


----------



## AppreciativeFLHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Too many men being too comfortable around camp.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2013)

AppreciativeFLHunter said:


> Too many men being too comfortable around camp.



Whoooaa there, friend!


----------



## AppreciativeFLHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Whoooaa there, friend!



May want to "Whoa" them, I keep it decent. No short shorts, whitey tightys, or free spirit here bro.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 19, 2013)

bizzarro...just some bizzarro stuff goin on at y'alls camp man.


----------



## mtr3333 (Dec 19, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> bizzarro...just some bizzarro stuff goin on at y'alls camp man.



Their grammar is horrible. I could never hunt there.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2013)

This aint normal hunting camp activities?


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow, this is gonna get interesting!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 19, 2013)

The strangest thing I saw in deer camp was this feller one time that didn't drink, smoke, chew tobaccer, cuss, eat meat, or anything normal and sinful, and was wearing a sweater and dress slacks and was askeered of guns. We finally figured out that he was somebody's brother-in-law that their wife made 'em bring to bond with. He just sat there with his eyes glazed over and kinda trembled all weekend and jumped up in the air when somebody got near him or did their impressions of them fellers in that Deliverance movie or throwed a snake on him or shot at a rat running across the floor with a .22 rifle or anything like that. He never did come back, I reckon he didn't like us or something.


----------



## mtr3333 (Dec 19, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> The strangest thing I saw in deer camp was this feller one time that didn't drink, smoke, chew tobaccer, cuss, eat meat, or anything normal and sinful, and was wearing a sweater and dress slacks and was askeered of guns. We finally figured out that he was somebody's brother-in-law that their wife made 'em bring to bond with. He just sat there with his eyes glazed over and kinda trembled all weekend and jumped up in the air when somebody got near him or did their impressions of them fellers in that Deliverance movie or throwed a snake on him or shot at a rat running across the floor with a .22 rifle or anything like that. He never did come back, I reckon he didn't like us or something.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> The strangest thing I saw in deer camp was this feller one time that didn't drink, smoke, chew tobaccer, cuss, eat meat, or anything normal and sinful, and was wearing a sweater and dress slacks and was askeered of guns. We finally figured out that he was somebody's brother-in-law that their wife made 'em bring to bond with. He just sat there with his eyes glazed over and kinda trembled all weekend and jumped up in the air when somebody got near him or did their impressions of them fellers in that Deliverance movie or throwed a snake on him or shot at a rat running across the floor with a .22 rifle or anything like that. He never did come back, I reckon he didn't like us or something.


----------



## fairplayboy (Dec 19, 2013)

What about guys jumping over fire? Or throwing live shells into fire? Or falling into fire?


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 19, 2013)

*Yep*

Back around 2002, I was in a club in Jefferson Co. One weekend a member brought a guest who I'm pretty sure was not there to deer hunt. Anyways, we always had a fire going in the pit at night and as usual we did on this night. We're all sitting around the fire drinking a few beverages and telling stories. Next thing you know this guy comes running out of the bunkhouse with nothing on but a sheet draped over him like a cape and some sunglasses. He had his private parts tucked and announced that he was Captain (another name for cat) and commenced to singing a song that he obviously made up. It was one of the darndest things I had ever seen anywhere much less deer camp. What is the world coming too???


----------



## chewy32 (Dec 19, 2013)

Have seen a guy wake up beside the fire with one arm burnt off a carhartt jacket. Didnt realize he needed a skin graph till he got back from hunting.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 19, 2013)

A guy on bad back disability climb a tree with a old school climber and then throw a doe over his shoulder and walk a mile to the truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> A guy get ran over with a camouflage Blazer
> Multiple fist fights
> Rasslin matches
> Drunken Stupors
> ...






Hmmmm, unknown wimmen . . .


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sounds like you were a member at my old club.  Man I miss that place.


----------



## Coreypnich (Dec 19, 2013)

I once saw a guy shoot his buddy in the rear end with a blow gun, then the guy who received the dart to the butt chased anther guy around with a baseball bat for about half an hour trying to beat him to death cuz he thought he shot him! The funny part was I am the one who shot him!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm takin down names just in case i ever get an invite to some of y'alls clubs


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2013)

Been to a few doozies like that!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2013)

MAPSTRE said:


> Was all this just last weekend?



No. That was just Friday night. It got real interesting on Saturday.


----------



## Triple C (Dec 19, 2013)

Deer season must be coming to an end…Threads are getting much more entertaining to read.  Kinda keeps my interest.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2013)

T.P. said:


> And a meth-head appearing from the woods and holding a gun on us at 2am in the rain in his underwear covered with mud. Don't know how I forgot about that one! He claimed we had him "pinned" down for three hours.



Who you calling a "meth-head"?


----------



## hylander (Dec 19, 2013)

My wife keeps coming in asking me what the heck I am laughing so hard at!


----------



## headhunter 07 (Dec 19, 2013)

hylander said:


> My wife keeps coming in asking me what the heck I am laughing so hard at!



I know the feeling! the fire has been much more enjoyable the last couple days and the season is winding down! Between Jim shoe polls and all the funny post the bickering and degrading has slowd down!


----------



## papachaz (Dec 19, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> The strangest thing I saw in deer camp was this feller one time that didn't drink, smoke, chew tobaccer, cuss, eat meat, or anything normal and sinful, and was wearing a sweater and dress slacks and was askeered of guns. We finally figured out that he was somebody's brother-in-law that their wife made 'em bring to bond with. He just sat there with his eyes glazed over and kinda trembled all weekend and jumped up in the air when somebody got near him or did their impressions of them fellers in that Deliverance movie or throwed a snake on him or shot at a rat running across the floor with a .22 rifle or anything like that. He never did come back, I reckon he didn't like us or something.



Hillbilly, I'mma go ahead an ask what everybody else is skeered to ask, was that guy from FL?






AppreciativeFLHunter said:


> Too many men being too comfortable around camp.





AppreciativeFLHunter said:


> May want to "Whoa" them, I keep it decent. No short shorts, whitey tightys, or free spirit here bro.


----------



## headhunter 07 (Dec 19, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> A guy on bad back disability climb a tree with a old school climber and then throw a doe over his shoulder and walk a mile to the truck.



 you hunt with my dad???


----------



## headhunter 07 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sitting by the fire one night chewing the fat, when one of our members/buddies kept asking questions. Hey guys where's the best area to hunt in the am? Think there gonna move? How should I hunt this wind? What's yalls experience with this moon phase? And then he asked one of our best old timers hey what are you looking to shoot in the morning? Reply "you if you don't shut the bleep up"  "oh and maybe my wife if she walks by"  prolly had to be there but maybe the hardest I've laughed in 30yr


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 19, 2013)

This ought to be in the campfire forum.


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 19, 2013)

Been there done that don't care to do it again can't believe no lives lost looking back


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2013)

lagrangedave said:


> Who you calling a "meth-head"?



Sorry, ld. If it was you, your dad came by looking for you in his Caddilac shortly after you ran back in the woods yelling "Free us all...Free us all!!!!"


----------



## jigman29 (Dec 19, 2013)

Back in the days before cell phones we snuck and changed my little brothers alarm for 2am.He jumped up,got dressed and yelled at us for being sleepy heads lol.Needless to say he wasn't to happy at us.
Saw my uncle and one of the other guys at camp getting into a heck of a brawl when he caught my uncle in the car with his girlfriend.Thought my poor uncle was gonna get shot over that one lol.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, deer hunting is winding down now it's time to let lose and recall  the crazy nights at camp.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 19, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> The strangest thing I saw in deer camp was this feller one time that didn't drink, smoke, chew tobaccer, cuss, eat meat, or anything normal and sinful, and was wearing a sweater and dress slacks and was askeered of guns. We finally figured out that he was somebody's brother-in-law that their wife made 'em bring to bond with. He just sat there with his eyes glazed over and kinda trembled all weekend and jumped up in the air when somebody got near him or did their impressions of them fellers in that Deliverance movie or throwed a snake on him or shot at a rat running across the floor with a .22 rifle or anything like that. He never did come back, I reckon he didn't like us or something.




Now thats funny!


----------



## screedee (Dec 19, 2013)

*The yearly.  "Hey man, can any body drive" So and*

so just called and they got pulled over on the way and they need someone to come bail them out.


----------



## gma1320 (Dec 19, 2013)

Man and I thought our deer camps were always exciting. Boy I've missin all the good stuff. Except for a meth head incident, that guy wasn't a member anymore after that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 19, 2013)

I am proud to say that T.P. is one of my buds! Any time any where I'll back him up.... Sometimes its as much as 15 ft behind him.... But I am there. LOLs. This is a greatthread.


----------



## Carbon Express (Dec 19, 2013)

I think this was Jackson Trail Hunting Club. Still hve some good times there.


----------



## GSUQUAD (Dec 19, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> A guy on bad back disability climb a tree with a old school climber and then throw a doe over his shoulder and walk a mile to the truck.



Reminds me of the "handicapped" people at work that park a mile closer than the rest of us and have absolutely no handicap at all!  Makes me sick..


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2013)

Carbon Express said:


> I think this was Jackson Trail Hunting Club. Still hve some good times there.



Some were some weren't. The Meath head was in Madison County. You missed it.


----------



## easymoney (Dec 19, 2013)

T P you forgot about the ostrich


----------



## Cabin creek man (Dec 19, 2013)

I saw a p nut wagon blow up once at deer camp and a feller walking out of it smokeing. His cigarette wasnt smoking but the rest of him was. We never did find his stack for his gas heater. Saw a guy haul around a two gallon wooden keg of brandy and sip right outta the little keg. When he finally passed out the menfolk put me in charge of holding the mirror under his nose every three hours to make sure he was still breathing turnned out to be a two day job. I was a boy amongst giants and wouldnt trade those deer camps for any other child hood that could be offered  well cept maybe being the owner of a stripclubs son.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 19, 2013)

Amateurs.


----------



## Spooner (Dec 20, 2013)

*Rockin the Johnny House*

We had the best deer camp  for several years, it was an old general store in Oglethorpe County. Outside we had a johnny house with tin for the siding. Almost every weekend I would catch this Old Man, James doing his business and I would rock the tin with the biggest rock I could find. We would hear a grunt from inside. Not sure if he was constipated or cleaned out after this , but we still laugh about 25 years later.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 20, 2013)

2 guys go to the store to get beer! We hear a shoot far off down the road. They do not return. 2 more go looking for them, another shot and they do not return. We go looken for them and see a big buck beside the road..... Game warden jump out and say don't shoot someone has to bail out the other 4!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 21, 2013)

papachaz said:


> Hillbilly, I'mma go ahead an ask what everybody else is skeered to ask, was that guy from FL?



As a matter of fact, much as I hate to say it, he was. He managed a grocery store and was a church choir leader or something like that in Lakeland, I believe.


----------



## sleepr71 (Dec 21, 2013)

Been there..seen/done most of that. My best club was in the pre meth-head days..so I can't compete with T.P. on that one. The "funnest" club I was in had a strip club about 10 miles away...and it was always funny to watch somebody sell something on Sunday morning for about 1/10th what it was worth..just to have gas money to get back to South GA,or to please,please...take them strange wimmens back to town Thank goodness we didn't have debit cards,ATM's,or phones that could take pictures/Facebook back then..


----------



## SCPO (Dec 21, 2013)

pulled into deer camp one afternoon and saw a cat run into old wooden shack that was falling in. the shack was there when we first leased land. i was first one there and forgot to tell rest of members when they got there. the building was right at the fire pit. we were sitting around fire when this cat jumped into the lap of the member with his back to the shack. he screemed and pushed backwards. i swear he moved that shed a couple of inches. we laughed till we cried. he didn't see the humor.


----------



## XIronheadX (Dec 21, 2013)

Things I've seen. Hmm. The triangular plywood shack built around three trees I stayed in. Laying on the bed and a guy shot an 8ft black snake that was hanging above my head, with me laying there. Or the time we showed up as teenagers and the older guy was passed out drunk with his feet so close to the fire his socks were smoking. The other one crawled out of his tent, opened the door of his truck and pee'd in it. That was the last time I hunted around them fellas. But, I was there to witness it. Or maybe the 7000 acre club with 81 members. Fist fight in camp every weekend because someone drove or walked by somebody. Thank the Lord for peaceful days. Oh and my cousin trying to miss a mudhole going into camp,drives around it in some broom sage and hits a stump, and my head shatters his windshield as I reach to hand him his bottle. Two guys drinking at another camp decided to have demolition derby with a golf cart and a Gator. Wide open all over camp. They flipped them and demolished them for sure. And I don't even drink.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2013)

I had to sleep in a dog box one night. It had dogs in one side and me in the other. It wasn't so bad until it started raining. Truck was parked on a slope and I was on the low side. Whew


----------



## cramer (Dec 22, 2013)

What about them danged barbarians that won't raise the seat on the outhouse john?


----------



## hylander (Dec 22, 2013)

How about people shooting holes in their dodge trucks?


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 22, 2013)

easymoney said:


> T P you forgot about the ostrich



It was an Emu.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 22, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> It was an Emu.



Actually it was. And for the record a 7mag will kill an Emu.


----------



## Atlfinfan (Dec 22, 2013)

I hope yall ate the emu. Them things taste pretty good.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 22, 2013)

Yessir, cooked him over the campfire on a piece of #5 rebar. Rotisserie Emu if you will.


----------



## Cabin creek man (Dec 22, 2013)

When i was a kid we had a weekend camp once on trey mountain back in the late 70' s. Well i woke up after a pretty loud and fun night for the men folk and no one was there. I looked in all the campers and trucks and i mean i was the sole survivor. Well i decided to get the fire going and found a circle of pabst blue ribbon cans with a piece of notebook paper lieing inside it was held to the ground by a skinning knife thrust through it. I took out the knife and read the note it said that a member of our party had been caught spotlighting deer and the rest had gone to town to speak on his behalf and or bail him out and in the event they didnt come back the keys to the station wagon were in the ignition just drive down to helen and stay with my cousin till they came to get me. Ok great no problem except i was  only 11years old. Lol i drove that station wagon all over trey mountain before they got back had a blast.


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Actually it was. And for the record a 7mag will kill an Emu.



Escaped livestock I reckon. There was a fad for farming them a while back.

I saw one from the stand, and didn't tell anyone. Then when we were driving away from camp, it crossed the road in front of the truck. I then confessed and sobbed tears of relief that I was not insane.

What kind of shot placement?


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 23, 2013)

Saw wife's crawling in campers with husband passed out at fire ,saw 3 grown drunken men breed a blow up doll saw dozens of danamite sticks thrown in crowds as fire crackers used to go to liqure store for the old men and get 10 cases of lord Calvert for there weekend card game saw many things get burnt in fire guns,hats, coveralls ,to name a few


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Actually it was. And for the record a 7mag will kill an Emu.



You musta had new bullets.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 23, 2013)

when I was a kid I used to see all the grown ups having fun  partying it up at the fire... jumping over it getting crazy hooting and hollering..



now I do all that stuff


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 23, 2013)

I was going on a hunting trip to central NC with a couple friends once many years ago. One of them brought this guy with him that had moved in next door to him, was always talking about deer hunting and how many big deer he had killed back where he came from. (Yes, before you ask, he was also from _THERE_.) Anyway, he found out that my buddy was going hunting and asked if he could come. 

So he didn't have a muzzleloader. He stopped at Walmart on the way down there and bought one of those $99 plastic muzzleoaders that came with fiber optic open sights, some powder and  bullets. He also bought a bag of corn and a sleeping bag. 

He borrowed a lock-on stand from my buddy, went out and hung it up in a tree in the edge of a field and poured his corn out in a big pile about twenty yards away from it. We tried to tell him that if he would put his stand down in the woods around the dropping white oaks he wouldn't need that corn, and would see more deer. He said he knew what he was doing, he was killing deer when we were all still pooing yellow. We tried to get him to shoot his rifle to sight it in, but he said it oughta be good enough, they set the sights at the factory, and he knew all about muzzleloaders, been shooting them since he was in the womb, etc. etc. He spent all Sunday evening talking loudly and constantly about all the big deer he killed, how great a shot he was, how everything anybody else said was wrong, etc. etc. until we were all about ready to strangle him in his sleep. 

We got up Monday morning to go hunting. He put on a pair of jeans, a white sweatshirt, a pair of cowby boots, and splashed on some Hai Karate aftershave. We told him that the aftershave probably wasn't gonna help him much, he reminded us that he was a great hunter and knew what he was doing. 

Then he went to load his gun that he still hadn't shot. He poured a generous pile of powder out in the palm of his hand and poured it down the gun barrel, then pushed a bullet down on it.  We told him it would probably be a good idea to use a powder measure. He said he had been shooting muzzleloaders when Davy Crockett was a kid and he had forgotten more about them than we would ever learn. We figured maybe he would blow himself up and we wouldn't have to listen to him any more. 

We went out hunting for a couple days, and amazingly, everybody except the Great White Hunter was seeing and killing deer. But he was still telling us what we were all doing wrong every night. Then, about Wednesday morning, we heard him shoot. 

When we got done hunting, we went over to his stand to see what kind of big trophy buck he had killed, because according to him, he didn't kill anything but big buxks, and he never, ever missed when he shot. He said that he had actually missed a deer for the first time in his life. He said a buttonhead came out and started eating corn, and when he went to shoot it, he noticed that the front sight had fell off his gun, but he thought he could hit it anyway, but he had missed. Sure enough, there was no front sight on his gun. We looked around and found it laying in the leaves under his stand. He stuck it in his shirt pocket.

We tried to get him to take his gun to a gunsmith down the road and get his sight fixed, but he said it was ok, he'd put it back on when he got in his stand and would hold it so it wouldn't fall off again. 

The next morning, we heard him shoot again. He said the same buttonhead came back and started eating corn, so he got his sight out of his pocket, put it on, and aimed right at the middle of the deer so he wouldn't miss it. He said it ran off, so he must have missed. We looked around, and there was some hair on the ground next to his cornpile. We looked around some more, and found a trail of corn fragments and watery blood going off into the woods. We tracked it about 200-300 yards until the corn ran out, and we couldn't tell which way it went after that. He said it would probably be alright, he just grazed it. Then he said that muzzleloaders weren't good guns to deer hunt with, they didn't have enough power to kill them good. 

To our credit, we didn't kill him. But, he certainly didn't go hunting with us again. And unfortunately, this is every bit true.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 23, 2013)

Good one NC, one in every crowd.


----------



## joedublin (Dec 23, 2013)

Only in South Florida...a "great white hunter" dragging a dead monkey into camp by the tail and threatening to "whip anyone's butt who made a smart a-- comment about it". Only in South Florida!!!


----------



## Bob2010 (Dec 24, 2013)

jigman29 said:


> Back in the days before cell phones we snuck and changed my little brothers alarm for 2am.He jumped up,got dressed and yelled at us for being sleepy heads lol.Needless to say he wasn't to happy at us.
> Saw my uncle and one of the other guys at camp getting into a heck of a brawl when he caught my uncle in the car with his girlfriend.Thought my poor uncle was gonna get shot over that one lol.



Cousins used to to that to me. So cold praying for the sun to break out. Never would! Hour and half later angry walking back to the house. Get back and check another clock 4am. We also put dummies in each others ladder stands. Climb uo in the dark and someone is there in your stand. Good times!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 25, 2013)

Sitting around the fire having a few adult beverages one night we had a great blue Herron crash land into the roof of a metal shelter. Before we realized what it was theGuy beside me jumps up and yells it's a deer. ( true story) we are still laughing this one off


----------



## Trigabby (Jan 2, 2014)

XIronheadX said:


> Things I've seen. Hmm. The triangular plywood shack built around three trees I stayed in. Laying on the bed and a guy shot an 8ft black snake that was hanging above my head, with me laying there. Or the time we showed up as teenagers and the older guy was passed out drunk with his feet so close to the fire his socks were smoking. The other one crawled out of his tent, opened the door of his truck and pee'd in it. That was the last time I hunted around them fellas. But, I was there to witness it. Or maybe the 7000 acre club with 81 members. Fist fight in camp every weekend because someone drove or walked by somebody. Thank the Lord for peaceful days. Oh and my cousin trying to miss a mudhole going into camp,drives around it in some broom sage and hits a stump, and my head shatters his windshield as I reach to hand him his bottle. Two guys drinking at another camp decided to have demolition derby with a golf cart and a Gator. Wide open all over camp. They flipped them and demolished them for sure. And I don't even drink.



Durhamtown?


----------



## biggabuck (Jan 2, 2014)

Hylander was that club in wilkinson county?  Ive seen grow men take showers in the bitter cold using a 5 gallon water container. Just so they could go to cowboy bill's. I could tell yall some stories about a club i was in years ago but this is a family site and they are all really dirty. Most involve beer and nakedness. All i can say is that the club is in Wilkinson county. I think there a few on here that are still in that club. I was young and loved my wife so i was kicked out of the club because i would not do the thing that the other guys were doing i was there to hunt. If a Pink bus and may-bobs rings any bell ask your Prez about the old days back in the 90's. Because it was wild i mean really wild!!! But i really loved that place as far as hunting goes. Haven't been in a club that good since.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 2, 2014)

a empty can of wasp killer that was thrown in the burn barrel by an unknown member weeks before, GO BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!! shot a tube of flames 10 ft high like a jet engine taking off. lit up the night for a heartbeat, set camp on fire, concussion blew you over your fold up chair and a hole out the side of the barrel. Luckily, the fragmented can that caused the :hole went away from the sitting area and was 15 ft away. Thatll wake you up!


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 2, 2014)

another one, a guys kid cracking off his 22 at  targets, safely away and in the opposite direction from the camp, then noticing the trees and saplings pop and become  ripped and holes blown in them right beside the table you were eating at! my only guess is nails in the pine tree the target was nailed to ricocheted it?


----------



## hylander (Jan 2, 2014)

biggabuck said:


> Hylander was that club in wilkinson county?  Ive seen grow men take showers in the bitter cold using a 5 gallon water container. Just so they could go to cowboy bill's. I could tell yall some stories about a club i was in years ago but this is a family site and they are all really dirty. Most involve beer and nakedness. All i can say is that the club is in Wilkinson county. I think there a few on here that are still in that club. I was young and loved my wife so i was kicked out of the club because i would not do the thing that the other guys were doing i was there to hunt. If a Pink bus and may-bobs rings any bell ask your Prez about the old days back in the 90's. Because it was wild i mean really wild!!! But i really loved that place as far as hunting goes. Haven't been in a club that good since.



There is a thread on here about someone shooting a hole in their Dodge.   Then it went downhill from there.


----------



## djenkins0992 (Jan 2, 2014)

I've seen nothing around deer camp. Like the COPS say " move along - nothing to see here". "What happens at deer camp stays at deer camp". LOL That's what my dad and grandfather always told me. !!


----------



## hylander (Jan 2, 2014)

djenkins0992 said:


> I've seen nothing around deer camp. Like the COPS say " move along - nothing to see here". "What happens at deer camp stays at deer camp". LOL That's what my dad and grandfather always told me. !!



Kind of like that Vegas commerical, what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas.


----------



## biggabuck (Jan 2, 2014)

Well the reason i asked is i know a guy that may have shot a dodge truck down in Irwinton years ago. Maybe at the same club i talked about in my other post. And yall are right what happens at deer camp stays at deer camp. But i didnt say any names?


----------



## hunt4em (Jan 2, 2014)

3 midget women,and a donkey.it was after the shady dale rodeo,and that's all I will ever say about it again


----------



## Bo D (Jan 5, 2014)

djenkins0992 said:


> I've seen nothing around deer camp. Like the COPS say " move along - nothing to see here". "What happens at deer camp stays at deer camp". LOL That's what my dad and grandfather always told me. !!



X2!!!

Ive never seen anything around camp either  ;-)


----------



## benosmose (Jan 5, 2014)

It gets real boring down here when y'all desert the camps I never have a dull weekend when it's hunting season neither does the local vfw couple of years ago I woke up to a truck upside down in my yard while the fellow driving sat on the ground next to it and tried his best to light a broke cig he proceeded to ask me could he get a ride to his camp. And by the way I live 3 miles from pavement.


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jan 6, 2014)

Let's see, a beerrun that turned into the club pres, vice pres and another member going to jail due to shooting a doe off a dirt road. All members banded together with their poker money and bailed them all out of jail. I for one, had to drive my company vehicle a lot, so always had oxy and acetylene on tap for trash bag bombs. And the best one ever, we established a new camp ground, old abandon house, we built the fire pit with old clay bricks we rounded up. Apparently those are explosive! We had a member rushed to the emergency room when one of he bricks got so hot and exploded and buring him in about 30 places on his neck and face. Not funny when it happened, but we all laugh now. Last but not least, an active marine "cleared" a 45 acp after shooting a rattle snake, handed the gun back to the owner, which was putting in her holster when the "cleared" weapon went off and she took a round to the stomach. Thankfully she is ok!! The joke to that one, 2 years later she was having pains in her buttox, went in for X-rays and the found a large chunk of lead, once surgically removed, her husband says she is faster now, she finally got the lead out of her ...


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 6, 2014)

Slow year:

A pot of chili that hat definitely turned. In 3 days! Without refrigeration.  gave stank a bad name!

A deer gun with a duck logo on the side.

A Sig 938. I am trying to figure how to fund a similar purchase.

People from 5 different states hunting together, and not complaining about the guys from FLORIDA!  what ails them folks!

Nothing really bad this year.


----------



## lillampp (Jan 6, 2014)

Sounds like a fun place to be at and hunt reminds me of a old hunting club i use to know


----------



## hylander (Jan 6, 2014)

You all need to take pictures of these events


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 6, 2014)

Years ago we use to have trouble with local dogs with no tags getting in our trash.  The son of one of our members came up with the idea to snare one.  He bent over a super strong sapling rigged with a strong rope noose over a plate of spaghetti.  The plan was to snag the paw of the offending mutt.  About 4AM I awoke to hear what I can only describe as Bigfoot being strangled.  We all ran out to see a 80lb. Dog with the noose around its neck being  violently flopped back and forth like a Fred Flintstone cartoon.  Some things you don't forget.


----------



## Budda (Jan 6, 2014)

Fishing with old quarter sticks

Gigging trout

Poured doe urine all over one wife and stuck her out in a bean field all day as "bait".  Still laugh bout that

Got 4 trucks stuck in a swamp one night an got pulled out by a 7 yr old on a tractor who had a chaw in his mouth fer 26 bucks (bama)

Swapped chili fer dog food one night an most ate it an didn't complain till I told them afterward.  

Kilt a white farm turkey and convinced everyone there was a flock of albino turkeys in the next valley up on top of cold mountain.  Three guys walked that mountain few two straight weeks looking fer them

Paid an Eskimo 35 dollars American to haul two caribou to town by sled an skin and quarter them.  3 foot of snow and 20 below.  Best 35 dollars I ever spent.  That was cold


----------



## LTZ25 (Jan 9, 2014)

There's 100 reasons deer hunting is so popular .


----------



## T.P. (Jan 9, 2014)

Budda said:


> Fishing with old quarter sticks
> 
> Gigging trout
> 
> ...


----------



## chewy32 (Jan 9, 2014)

One of my best memories were not at hunting camp.  We were staying at a camper on lake oconee and set out noodles go back to camp. Finish all our beer go check our noodles with 20 lb cats on every other one and pull up to the doc at the liqueur  store and pick up some more. ( driver was sober calm down)


----------



## T.P. (Aug 7, 2014)

Man! Its almost here again!


----------



## moodman (Aug 8, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## specialk (Aug 8, 2014)

time to make more memories!!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 8, 2014)

*unknown............*

"Unkown girl drank a bottle of wine and ran around camp naked.. Unknown girl sobered up and never talked to me again. "

Happened at my camp. She was ugly as a mud fence and she looked like a hounddog in a shower cap. I ran inside my camper cut the lights out and tried not to make a sound.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 8, 2014)

A 2 hour search for a doe that ended in a chase thru the woods jumping into dried river bottoms five feet down and running on peoples backs when they fell. We got the deer though.


----------



## Jonboater (Aug 8, 2014)

Wilkinson County... Ms. Jeans hunting camp area. One club sighting guns in shot threw target putting a bunch of hole in other people camp. One guy saying he could out drink all the young guys turns up handle of vodka  kills it all then minutes ok later falls over dead. Not a good night rip to him! Girls from strip club on 57 cooking breakfast topless.  Guys waking up next morning with makeup and lip stick on them and not noticeing hours later. 25 years of hunting down there man do I have some stories.


----------



## riskyb (Aug 8, 2014)

What happens at deer camp stays at deer camp


----------



## buckchaser3 (Aug 8, 2014)

college girls in bikinis swimming in our creek.. it was bow season. thought it was a mirage at first.


----------



## triton196 (Aug 8, 2014)

man what club do you belong in good lord lol. for me unknown women  rattle snakes, armadillo hunting with a pistol while drinking, beer drinking and card playing, shooting a fox that wouldnt leave , shooting deer standing in the field next to camp, getting stuck , putting to much gas on the fire to start it , did i mention alot of beer and cigarettes lol. nothing like deer camp


----------



## madd fisherman (Aug 9, 2014)

Two grown men drag racing Big Red three wheelers thru a beaver pond @ 2:00am. It was 30 degrees


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 9, 2014)

buckchaser3 said:


> college girls in bikinis swimming in our creek.. it was bow season. thought it was a mirage at first.



That would be alright, right there


----------



## Throwback (Aug 9, 2014)

tagged for later when I am sitting at a keyboard...

T


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 10, 2014)

Good stories. 
We have about 30 at our club. Everyone gets along pretty well. 
Had one &@?! That joined last year and now is out. Guy got really drunk and tried to take advantage of my woman. Other members intervened. Had I been awake, this guy would have had a hunting "accident". Lucky for him.


----------



## ehunt (Aug 10, 2014)

Here's a few memories I got-
Doe got her face eaten off while hanging on meat pole while hunters were in the words hunting.

Man fall through fire unhurt: must have been the shine.

Said shine poured from a metal gas can

Search and rescue mission success

Isuzu trooper used as chainsaw to fall a pine tree

Boots lost at camp. 

Full meat pole 

Empty meat pole

Petrified potato wrapped in aluminum foil dug out of fire from previous season

A random lone horse? Still wonder about this one

2 Germans 

Jon boat used as deer drag sled

Chocolate pie

Fried pear pies

Doc from back to the future-or least that's what we calked him

Dnr

Puke


----------



## Mikec84 (Aug 10, 2014)

What happens at camp stays at camp


----------



## mr meriwether (Nov 14, 2014)

We had a new member that was talking behind someones back about how much they drank.I told the guy what he had said,he said i'll fix him.The next morning he filled up a crown bottle with apple juice,and drank it in front of him.We never saw him after that.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Nov 14, 2014)

Sofas burn good!


----------



## doeboy1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Saw a bottle of hot sauce get fired out of a potato gun and the bottle went through a camper.


----------



## PopPop (Nov 14, 2014)

I been to 3 Worlds Fairs and a Goat Breedin, but I aint never seen some of this stuff.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Once upon a time I was in a bad club. 

The timber had just been thinned a week before. A few (drunk) guys got in a argument about whether Ford or Chevrolet trucks were better off road (at 12AM) so the idiots decided to race across the club.  No one else was awake.

They started across from a bever swamp and raced to the property line. They apparently successfully made a 3 foot jump across the creek, and were racing through the woods, they somehow made close to the line and they were about the same position, when one hit a stump at 70+mph. Spun out and hit a lone uncut tree.

The crash ejected the guy from his truck (wasn't wearing a seat belt) and was flung into a creek. 

Totaled his brand new truck and he almost sunk. It took the other guy waking up a sober member to save the guy.


----------



## BigBrett (Nov 14, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Once upon a time I was in a bad club.
> 
> The timber had just been thinned a week before. A few (drunk) guys got in a argument about whether Ford or Chevrolet trucks were better off road (at 12AM) so the idiots decided to race across the club.  No one else was awake.
> 
> ...




We had a couple guys at a deer camp here get into a fuss about ford and chevy.....one of the fellars shot and killed the other. Stupid. But chevy is better.

I have seen a guy use Budweiser in cereal when the milk ran out.
As I child I was involved in a 6 hour snipe hunt.
My uncle sat in a fire ant hill and had to dis robe quickly, drunk enough he decided to stay comfy.
Watched a task force go in after a guy who was farming pot on property next to us. Tried to get down wind when they burnt it off....
Sat 25ft up a tree in the top half of my climber while waitin on dad to bring a latter. That stand is still there as far as I know.


----------



## Flash (Nov 14, 2014)

Throwback said:


> tagged for later when I am sitting at a keyboard...
> 
> T



 Found that there keyboard yet? Hope to hear your stories.


----------



## Bo D (Nov 15, 2014)

Two target bombs thru my camper..I use to have a camp next door to a bombing range. some head honcho came out in helicopter and determined " oh it was just a prank by a pilot"....paid my camper in full.
same place I saw a 1200lb cow split in 2 pieces also by a pilot target practicing.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 17, 2015)

A long time ago I went hunting with my dad (Anthony Davis) RIP. He was a member of Marietta Rod and Gun Club. The land we hunted was Piedmont/Ceder Creek area. Anyhow, a friend of his also brought his son to hunt. Story is his son had been holding (a potty) for a long ride out the club. He jumps out the truck and runs to the tree line, drops his cover-alls to relieve his self . It turned out he pooped in his hoodie and didnt know it till pulling the string tight on his head.....his dad made him get in the back of truck and took him home


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2015)

Any new stories from this past year?


----------



## 3d foam killer (Feb 17, 2015)

2 of my buddies met me at our lease a few minutes up the road and after I walked in they took my brand new wheels and tired off my truck. Still haven't forgiven them for that one. Gorilla glued my best friends arrows into his quiver. 
Hooked one of the boys who took my tires off truck to a tree via chain around the axle.


----------



## mhall11B34 (Feb 18, 2015)

T.P. said:


> A guy get ran over with a camouflage Blazer
> Multiple fist fights
> Rasslin matches
> Drunken Stupors
> ...



Its not bigfoot....its a panther.....see the tail!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 23, 2015)

flash said:


> found that there keyboard yet? Hope to hear your stories.



x2?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2015)

We were in Stewart county years ago at camp during dog season. One member borrowed another guy's truck to make a beer run. Bout 3am he comes busting into the trailer with blood on his face telling the guy that his dog were loose. The guy asked how his dogs got loose and the guy  with the bloody face told him his dog box busted open when he turned the truck over and all the dogs run off. We chased dogs the rest of the night.


----------



## chadf (Nov 23, 2015)

Seen a fella go to sleep early, few drinks later, his 25' camper was towed down in a creek and the door steps placed perfectly over the creek.
He never woke up in the half mile tow. 

I was probably 9 or 10 at the time. Won't ever forget that club.
I also enjoy hunting club.

Mattress on fire
Wasp nest in bunk house at night
Pants on fire
Fights
Sunk trucks
Card games
Etc.....


----------



## T.P. (Nov 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We were in Stewart county years ago at camp during dog season. One member borrowed another guy's truck to make a beer run. Bout 3am he comes busting into the trailer with blood on his face telling the guy that his dog were loose. The guy asked how his dogs got loose and the guy  with the bloody face told him his dog box busted open when he turned the truck over and all the dogs run off. We chased dogs the rest of the night.



Well did he get the beer???


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We were in Stewart county years ago at camp during dog season. One member borrowed another guy's truck to make a beer run. Bout 3am he comes busting into the trailer with blood on his face telling the guy that his dog were loose. The guy asked how his dogs got loose and the guy  with the bloody face told him his dog box busted open when he turned the truck over and all the dogs run off. We chased dogs the rest of the night.



Lol! Good times  bo$$


----------



## mattech (Nov 23, 2015)

Lol


----------



## rbureau (Nov 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> A guy get ran over with a camouflage Blazer
> Multiple fist fights
> Rasslin matches
> Drunken Stupors
> ...



My Uncle Crow (God bless his soul) used to call that Tuesday...


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 23, 2015)

Two grown men getting drunker than the rest of us, sitting around the camp fire giving each other advice on the way to handle the divorce that each was going through at that time. All was good till they started crying like babies at 2:30 am while we were all trying to sleep. All I remember was them howling like love sick coyotes and praying to god to help them. The next morning they were still passed out around the fire when we got back to camp at 10:30 after hunting. Man I miss the good old days , we still tease them about that night and that was 28 years ago.


----------



## tarrendale (Nov 23, 2015)

Tp I read your post about the meth head, and knew it had to be Madison county.


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 23, 2015)

If you've never seen a volcano erupt and would like to, throw a full can of "great stuff" in the camp fire. Step back though , that stuff is sticky and burns for a while


----------



## GMAC66 (Nov 24, 2015)

This year saw old fat guy naked at 5:00 in the morning scrubbing head to toe with baking soda to be "scent free", some images are burnt in your memory forever


----------



## Strickland1984a (Nov 24, 2015)

00 buck pried out of someone's chest with pocket knife that had blood and deer hair on it. Then guy with knife pours vodka on wound to kill the germs


----------



## EuroTech (Nov 24, 2015)

Somebody's been spying!,What about fallin from stands and hornet nest and rattler's and lost in the wood's for a few more.
I could go on forever on this subject, in fact I could write a book on it!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 24, 2015)

A guy drank a whole plastic gallon milk jug full of homemade wine that had an inch of sediment in the bottom and was still bubbling pretty vigorously.

He went around the corner of the shack without a flashlight to pee and puke, and got tangled up in a huge pile of partially-assembled ladder stands. He started falling about 10:30 and fell until about 11:00, seemed like. He finally came crawling around the corner and looked like he'd been locked in a box with a wildcat.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 24, 2015)

Lol..30 minute drunk falls are tuff


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 24, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Lol..30 minute drunk falls are tuff



Especially when you have three or four people shining flashlights on you, pointing and laughing.


----------



## erniesp (Nov 24, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> A 2 hour search for a doe that ended in a chase thru the woods jumping into dried river bottoms five feet down and running on peoples backs when they fell. We got the deer though.



Are you talking about that spike I shot with my bow. If you are that was a crazy thing to be a part of.


----------



## HunterK (Nov 24, 2015)

Saw a guy puke for two hours after using his sinus spray that had doe pee in it


----------



## Rick Alexander (Nov 24, 2015)

HunterK said:


> Saw a guy puke for two hours after using his sinus spray that had doe pee in it



Well I'm thinkin his sinuses weren't stopped up no more.  Oh lordy that had to be bad.


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 24, 2015)

New for 2015 

A man wearing a dress


----------



## wingnut2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

What happens in deer camp stays in deer camp


----------



## Stroker (Nov 24, 2015)

Our old club in Talbot was and is still known locally as the old "Crazy Club". Title says it all.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 16, 2016)

Im bettin' the Billy club'll have a few stories to tell.......glad to be part of a new group this year.


----------



## specialk (Sep 16, 2016)

wingnut2000 said:


> What happens in deer camp stays in deer camp



that was the old days....now what happens at deer camp gets posted on facebook.....


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 16, 2016)

specialk said:


> that was the old days....now what happens at deer camp gets posted on facebook.....



Tried that - got banded from FB. Didn't know that was possible.


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 16, 2016)

why not?: 

shoe soles melting off

guy in the camper next door stnding on his porch (an old chair) in his whiteys brushing his teeth.

guy standing on the hood of a truck mooning the driver. driver touched the gas, the guy fell backward broke the windshield with his bare u kno what. laughed forever that night.


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 16, 2016)

Dang we have a boring club! Show up on Thurs evening, in bed by 9:30. Up at 5am, hunt all day, cook a big ribeye, talk a little about the day, sports, etc, and in bed by 9pm. Repeat Saturday. The most excitement we have is tracking deer all night when needed.


----------



## BigBrett (Sep 16, 2016)

Seen a drunk fellar whom was of large stature ask for help applying some preparation h..... Said he couldn't reach.  He was declined by all, thank you lord.


----------



## chris41081 (Sep 17, 2016)

Man I've seen some bad stuff over the years. A lot I can't share on here. We got 2 trucks, a tractor and an old cat loader stuck in swamp one night. Had to drown a doe once. Man I love deer camp.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2017)

Dang


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 31, 2017)

I was at a Billy camp and we where drinking pretty heavy. A lot happened. Timber man came there. One Billy wanted to roll him. Several got sick from drinking then eating. 
One fellow set the tent on far with him in it. Another saved him. 
There was a Billy there in a mini van mudding with it. Back and forth. Everyone was carring AR 15s
1 hog was kilt took 5 to skin it.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 1, 2017)

Gootness.


----------



## transfixer (Aug 1, 2017)

Too much stuff to list here,   I got a 4wd F250 stuck so bad once we had to go to a farm down the road and pay a guy to bring his tractor with forks to lift the truck out of the mudhole.  

   Some of us were standing around camp in the middle of the day talking, and  three sheep came walking down the logging road right into our camp ,,,  they stopped and looked at us,, we stood there with our mouths open not believing what we were seeing ,,,, lol       turns out they had gotten loose from the UGA dairy experiment farm which is only about a mile from our lease as the crow flies.    

   Lot of other stuff I can't tell about here,  nothing illegal,  just censored ,,, lol


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 1, 2017)

seen a old fat man shoot a bottle rocket out of his butt crack. and yes alcohol  was involved


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 3, 2017)

A lot.

Watched a grown man fall down the stairs with drink in hand. He did a complete flip and never spilled a drop of his drink LOL.


----------



## shane256 (Aug 3, 2017)

Core Lokt said:


> A lot.
> 
> Watched a grown man fall down the stairs with drink in hand. He did a complete flip and never spilled a drop of his drink LOL.



Heh... saw a guy fall off the hood of a moving car once and did the same... he was sitting on the hood with drink in hand and the driver took off, flinging him off the hood. He yelled "MY DRINK!" and did a roll on the ground... far as we could tell, not a drop was spilled.


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 4, 2017)

Wow my camp is so lame and I'm glad for it after reading all this mess.


----------



## Gut Shot (Aug 5, 2017)

Where do I sign up at? Sounds like my kind of deer camp.


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 6, 2017)

I watched a guy turn a complete flip when his chair collapsed. He came up still holding a piece of deer liver on his fork and a full beer in his hand. On the darker side,a group of us were standing in a circle discussing where everyone was going to hunt before daylight one morning when an inexperienced guy accidentally discharged a load of buckshot from a Model 1100 into the air. Thank god he was resting it on his thigh and had it pointed up cause one of our heads could have been easily blown off. I thought this Vietnam vet standing there was going to tear his head off. Needless to say he never hunted with us again.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 6, 2017)

ripplerider said:


> I watched a guy turn a complete flip when his chair collapsed. He came up still holding a piece of deer liver on his fork and a full beer in his hand. On the darker side,a group of us were standing in a circle discussing where everyone was going to hunt before daylight one morning when an inexperienced guy accidentally discharged a load of buckshot from a Model 1100 into the air. Thank god he was resting it on his thigh and had it pointed up cause one of our heads could have been easily blown off. I thought this Vietnam vet standing there was going to tear his head off. Needless to say he never hunted with us again.




DANG.......that is enough to make your hemorrhoids pucker for sure !!!!!!!!   

I'm glad that everyone survived and hopefully all of the skid-marks came out of your clothes after washing !!!!!    

I wouldn't want to be hunting anywhere around this guy either !!!!!


----------



## Jack Ryan (Aug 6, 2017)

gahunter12 said:


> Dang we have a boring club! Show up on Thurs evening, in bed by 9:30. Up at 5am, hunt all day, cook a big ribeye, talk a little about the day, sports, etc, and in bed by 9pm. Repeat Saturday. The most excitement we have is tracking deer all night when needed.



That's a club I could hunt with.

I never understood the attraction of hunting or fishing camps like most of these other posts.

I could stay home and do all that.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 6, 2017)

Old club I was in during the 80,s
Old shack house with couches and all the adults grabbing a nap after morning work detail before opener. Guy up from Fl teenage son " cleaning " 30-06 while we napped.
You guessed it -  BOOM!!!!!
Stampede to the only door out!
Cussing and yelling and they packed up and on the road in 5 minutes.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> I was at a Billy camp and we where drinking pretty heavy. A lot happened. Timber man came there. One Billy wanted to roll him. Several got sick from drinking then eating.
> One fellow set the tent on far with him in it. Another saved him.
> There was a Billy there in a mini van mudding with it. Back and forth. Everyone was carring AR 15s
> 1 hog was kilt took 5 to skin it.



How about one guy stealing the other guys lemons. And you left out the blackened chicken  cooked all night long. Also one fg the guys lived less than 50 miles from the camp and it took him 10 hours to get there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> How about one guy stealing the other guys lemons. And you left out the blackened chicken  cooked all night long. Also one fg the guys lived less than 50 miles from the camp and it took him 10 hours to get there.



Ran out of liquor twice. 2 road trips. One guy forgot his cooler full of sausage. Bacon & hams.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Anyone seen my bacon and hams?


----------



## lastofthebreed (Aug 6, 2017)

Out tracking a wounded deer one dark night.  Happened to mention to one of the guys with me that I thought we were lost.  He panicked and started running through the brush, I actually thought he was going to have a heart attack.  He left the next morning and never came back.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 6, 2017)

oops1 said:


> Anyone seen my bacon and hams?



What are u talking about.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 6, 2017)

pappy ain't never been in a deer camp like that.

pappy did know juan deer camp where ever night the guys all went to the shoe show and shut it down.  they would come back to camp and sleep all day so they could make the shoe show the next night

no deers were hurt in the viewin of the shoe show


----------



## Mauser (Aug 7, 2017)

Seen many of the fore mentioned ones lol. I have been laughing so hard I've been crying reading these. We've had a couple of clubs in Calhoun and Randolph county mostly when I was younger. All of ours weren't really about the hunting,just socializing mainly. Saw a severely drunk guy,that was doing good  to stand up much less walk cut down a massive hickory tree at 2am. probably took two folks to reach around. Said that tree had been bothering him for 20 years cause it was leaning toward lush's bar and grill (his camper)  
We tried several times to take the chainsaw to no avail l,so we just got out the way and watch him lay it through his camper. Saw a man shootin his beer cooler with a few beers left in it,in the early morning hours with a shotgun cause he was quiting drinking. But he didn't quit for long. He was back at it about 10that morning.


----------



## chambers270 (Aug 9, 2017)

Good stuff, I have never stayed in a deer camp. I only live 10 minutes from my lease.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 9, 2017)

Biggest rip off club I've seen, was dues are increased for club food plots. Opening day of gun season every food plot was claimed by club president. They increased members from 30-40 for this.

Guest had to get pre approved before they hunted. $40 for weekend I asked what the money went too they said club food plots.

I got shown around this club not once was there mention of a power line. President had entire power line claimed.

Opening day of Turkey Season 2 paying members were told to hunt somewhere else on property they got beat to spot. Lunch time the early hunter showed up in camp. He had a key, guy was a family member of a member not a member of the club but had a key an forced paying members to hunt somewhere else.

I hung a stand way off to avoid people. 2 weeks before rifle season a member ran bright eyes to my stand. Opening day he got 20yds from my stand before he realized I was there.

I had a second stand went there dip can an truck tracks up to it and under it, I don't dip or drive to my stands.

We were told, members were reduced to allow more land per person. An club food plots would be planted, they had 12 guest previous season an 10 extra members opening day of rifle season year #2 2 plots on the place were planted both claimed by president. 

I got the heck out of that 1100 acres In Teliafero. I laugh when I see them advertise on here. Between the folks hunting all over my spots I was able to go kill deer an be successful but them dudes straight Lazy hunters an made life miserable.


----------

